# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Boulimia - Artikels

## Agnes574

> *Wat is Boulimia Nervosa?*
> 
> Boulimia nervosa (verkort tot boulimia) betekent letterlijk ‘eetlust als een os door nerveuze oorzaken’. Ook deze naam klopt niet helemaal, omdat er sprake is van eetbuien die worden afgewisseld met perioden van (bijzonder) matig eten. Bovendien hoeft het niet zo te zijn dat mensen met boulimia een grote eetlust hebben voordat ze een eetbui krijgen. Het gaat om het eten, niet om het stillen van honger. De drang om te eten lijkt op een verslaving. Boulimia wordt dan ook wel eetverslaving genoemd.


(bron: sabn.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

> *BOULIMIA NERVOSA*
> 
> Boulimia heet voluit ‘boulimia nervosa’. Boulimia betekent letterlijk ‘honger als een rund’. En het woord nervosa geeft aan dat die honger ontstaat door iets geestelijks. De oorzaak van boulimia is dus niet lichamelijk. Maar de gevolgen zijn dat wel.


(bron: novarum.nl)

----------

